# Clen v dimension super trim



## Fatman1988 (Dec 3, 2013)

What's people's opinions on which is best for fat loss? And at what dosage? I've had clen before never tried t3 which is in the super trim so not sure how good it will be.

any advice is welcome....


----------



## Fatman1988 (Dec 3, 2013)

Was thinking if I go for clen running it at 80mcg if I choose super trim I arnt certain as no experience with it prob just 1 tab a day?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A calorie deficit is best, but if you can't manage one of them DNP.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

As above. Calorie deficit is the biggest player when it comes to weight loss. Clen, etc only really puts the icing on the cake if you are already fairy lean. If you are not eating in deficit these drugs won't work, except dnp of course


----------



## Fatman1988 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been dieting since beginning of January. So far I've lost 20lb in weight so wanting to shift abit more body fat to see definition coming through was thinking clen or the super trim may help but was just after opinions. I don't fancy dnp as I don't no anything about it or anyone that's taken it before


----------

